# Frontenac grapes



## thesnow (Aug 25, 2013)

Any recommended yeasts for Frontenac grapes? . what's the best choice of yeast. Should I make it solely Frontenac or mix another grape with it.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 25, 2013)

I have tried a few yeasts with Frontenac and have moved to Lalvin 71B-1122. That one converts some of the Malic acid which helps lower acid levels so MLF can get going with it. Between the two you can get the acid levels down to a fairly good level. Not sure if it is the best choice or not, but it is what I use now.


----------



## thesnow (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks...had my eye on this yeast. I will order the 71B


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree with Grapeman - I have been making Frontenac grapes for the past 5 + years


----------



## thesnow (Aug 25, 2013)

Any pointers using 71B with Frontenac grapes ? besides nutrients which I always use.. should I use anything else? How many days you guys like this grape before removing from primary fermentation; dry SG 1.08 or medium 1.12 - 1.14 or sweet.
Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 25, 2013)

I make Port as well as a 1st and a 2nd pressing. I myself like Frontenac - typically after 1 + years and after it has gone thru cold stabilization .


----------



## manvsvine (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.gwkent.com/maurivin-b-wine-yeast-500-gram.html

I'd try maurvin b , Frontenac can have acid levels so high , 71b won't get you where you need to be. The ph can be too low to get mlf to start after primary 
So maurvin b s ability to eat 55% Malic can be a huge help with Frontenac.

71b only converts 5%


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2013)

manvsvine said:


> http://www.gwkent.com/maurivin-b-wine-yeast-500-gram.html
> 
> I'd try maurvin b , Frontenac can have acid levels so high , 71b won't get you where you need to be. The ph can be too low to get mlf to start after primary
> So maurvin b s ability to eat 55% Malic can be a huge help with Frontenac.
> ...


 
Where did you come up with 5%? According to their website http://www.lalvinyeast.com/71B.asp it converts from 20-40% malic acid. It reduces acid levels to where mlf can begin.

Maurivin is another choice, but I have not tried it myself yet and since he asked what we tried, I replied the way I did.


----------



## thesnow (Aug 26, 2013)

manvsvine said:


> http://www.gwkent.com/maurivin-b-wine-yeast-500-gram.html
> 
> I'd try maurvin b , Frontenac can have acid levels so high , 71b won't get you where you need to be. The ph can be too low to get mlf to start after primary
> So maurvin b s ability to eat 55% Malic can be a huge help with Frontenac.
> ...



... have you tried the 71B? and have you compared both yeasts, using Frontenac grapes? how long have you been using maurvin b yeast? 

thankz


----------



## manvsvine (Aug 26, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Where did you come up with 5%? According to their website http://www.lalvinyeast.com/71B.asp it converts from 20-40% malic acid. It reduces acid levels to where mlf can begin.
> 
> Maurivin is another choice, but I have not tried it myself yet and since he asked what we tried, I replied the way I did.



It was the figure the Lallmand lecturer gave at a yeast seminar I went to.
5 to 10 percent was the effective shift given.

I've used both 71b and maurvin b.
Maurvin gives a bigger ph shift and TA drop.

I first heard of maurvin b when visiting wineries in Quebec , Frontenac is commonly grown there and maurvin is widely use. It's also better for red wines.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 26, 2013)

manvsvine said:


> It was the figure the Lallmand lecturer gave at a yeast seminar I went to.
> 5 to 10 percent was the effective shift given.
> 
> I've used both 71b and maurvin b.
> ...


 
I may have to give it a try, but if I remember correctly it is a hybrid yeast and has been highly controversial in the US (Maurivin B that is) as having GMO origin although that claim is denied. Interesting the figures given are so different for the 71B-1122 acid reduction. I tend to believe the 20-40% reduction. I have recorded huge changes in TA postfermentation using it. 

I have to deal with the same climate as the growers in Quebec as I am 25 mile south of Quebec.


----------



## manvsvine (Aug 27, 2013)

MB01 is the gmo yeast , not widely released. 

Maurvin b is a selected yeast , just like every other one we buy.
http://www.maurivin.com/media/21.pdf

It's much better for reds too.

My own tests with both yeast show the 5-10 percent and 50 percent drop.
But a commercial lab is probably more accurate than my vinmetica


Some of my Quebec friends ferment 1/3 Frontenac with GRE for flavour and 2/3 of the batch with maurvin b


----------



## thesnow (Aug 27, 2013)

Was planning to try some Maurvin B at http://www.gwkent.com/maurivin-b-wine-yeast-500-gram.html 
Becomes way to expense..minimum order 50$ then shipping also expensive to Montreal..
Guess I'm back to 71B

Thanks anyway


----------



## manvsvine (Aug 28, 2013)

You'll need MLB , and nutrient for both , that's over 50 bucks .
Call them , they may ship via post instead of ups .

Cost per bottle is still going to be much cheaper than the SAQ!

Try Kevin Watson in niagra , www.watsons.ca , he might be able to get it .
But 25 bucks for 500 grams from gwk is a bargin . Might be hard to get it elsewhere for less , I've seen it sell for more than twice that


----------



## thesnow (Aug 30, 2013)

manvsvine said:


> You'll need MLB , and nutrient for both , that's over 50 bucks .



Which MLB are you suggesting? and for Nutrient which type did you use?


----------



## weaverschmitz (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd also like to know the MLB and nutrient used. I'm in Wisconsin and I plan to harvest some of my Frontenac grapes soon. Brix = 19.3 as of Aug 17.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 19, 2014)

I use MB 31 for mL on high acid grapes. It can tolerate a pretty low pH. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

